# Rabbit hunters.



## Sqhunter1985 (Sep 19, 2021)

Any rabbit hunters left on here?


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Sep 19, 2021)

I am, hope there is more.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes I rabbit hunt. Have 3 beagles.


----------



## smackdown51 (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes sir, just got back in the game this year. Got 2 15 week old pups I’m working with. Maybe picking up an older dog soon to help.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 20, 2021)

I consider myself a rabbit hunter but haven’t in years. It was some of my favorite hunting growing up. MI cottontails.


----------



## specialk (Sep 20, 2021)

I are one....


----------



## bentleyboys02 (Sep 20, 2021)

GOT two packs an ready to gooooo


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 20, 2021)

Once one always one. If need be I can still kick some thickets down a barbed wire fence. Hunted with dogs back in the 70's as a kid. Mr Collier and Mr Wright took me under thier wing. Wonderful days. I still haven't forgotten how to eat a rabbit. ??


----------



## Mattval (Sep 20, 2021)

I love to hunt rabbits!  I have not done so in years.  I wish I did have a pack of beagles.
I always thought it would be fun having a pack oh Basset Hounds as rabbits dogs!


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 21, 2021)

Its been years but I do love hearing them beagles get after a rabbit.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2021)

Here he go, here he go, right here……huntem up!


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 21, 2021)

51 yrs ago I was born and dad had 17 beagles. Still got beagles today and as long as the good Lord will let me. Nothing better than the sound of some beagle bluegrass.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Sep 21, 2021)

I am……got an even dozen bunny chasers.


----------



## Sqhunter1985 (Sep 21, 2021)

Good to hear! I’m looking to build a small pack.  If any of y’all got any pups or gonna have any I’d appreciate a message!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 21, 2021)

Y’all make sure to post some video’s from your hunts this year. Myself and I’m sure a bunch others would surely appreciate it.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Y’all make sure to post some video’s from your hunts this year. Myself and I’m sure a bunch others would surely appreciate it.


I would but I don't understand the method they want us to use to post videos on here.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 21, 2021)

It’s easiest to start a you tube channel and it takes about 3 minutes to do it. I had a teenager  do it for me. You can then post the video in here. Or heck….send it to me and I’ll post it for you gladly ??


----------



## WishboneW (Sep 21, 2021)

We start in Jan and hunt 2 times a week till season end


----------



## clyde445 (Oct 9, 2021)

I've been waiting on the season since March and counting down the months all year. I finally picked up a beagle but he's not going to be ready this season. I took off a few days for opening week and hope it turns cooler. I'm ready to go to work on public land kickin briars and flushin cotton tails!


----------



## kayaksteve (Oct 9, 2021)

I usually go a few times a year. I love rabbit hunting but don’t have the discipline or time for a pack of beagles. The past 3 years I’ve gone to Kansas with some friends and have a blast hunting out there. It will spoil you that’s for sure


----------



## fblakely (Oct 14, 2021)

Yes sir and I have dogs. But can't go until after deer season when someone invite me.


----------



## cruiser97 (Oct 18, 2021)

does anyone hunt public land without dogs


----------



## clyde445 (Oct 19, 2021)

cruiser97 said:


> does anyone hunt public land without dogs


I do


----------



## chrisn1818 (Oct 19, 2021)

cruiser97 said:


> does anyone hunt public land without dogs


That’s the only place I hunt. Deer hunters frown on dogs on their leases…sometimes even after deer season.


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 19, 2021)

chrisn1818 said:


> That’s the only place I hunt. Deer hunters frown on dogs on their leases…sometimes even after deer season.



Deer hunters are idiots.

Came up hunting everything with dogs. Drove deer morning to lunch then went and sat on a stump after lunch and probably killed as many or more after lunch.
Coon hunted all night then deer hunted the same ground the next day. Still killed deer.
Killed deer while others ran rabbits on the same ground as well.

It ain't about the dogs it's all about selfish greed.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 19, 2021)

I grew up rabbit hunting with beagles. The rabbit normally runs within a few hundred yard circle if that. Ran longed leg beagles and red bones for deer. And no. Dogs ain't going to run deer into the next county!  Lol.


----------



## UncleIcy (Oct 21, 2021)

Right here. Twice a week November thru February. This is shaping up to be a big bunny year. It's cyclical; not sure anyone knows exactly why, though there are many theories. It's tough without dogs on public land, but fortunately I know a guy.


----------



## fblakely (Dec 27, 2021)

I have some beagles in Rincon


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Dec 27, 2021)

Dad and Grandpa go nearly every day of the season after deer season.


----------



## Maydog (Dec 28, 2021)

Any of ya'll near Albany?


----------



## Hogwild80 (Dec 30, 2021)

Maydog said:


> Any of ya'll near Albany?


I’m 2 hrs from Albany


----------



## leroy (Jan 1, 2022)

Had a pack or 2 over the years, none now. Got my first pack for Christmas when I was 12 yrs old, Tiny, Queen and Toby and added Joe little later. Ran rabbit boxes also during that time mama loved them more for cooking as she didn't have to worry about shot ?. Daddy loved quail hunting and always had several bird dogs so I had it made.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 2, 2022)

It’s been a good while since I had any beagles, and I sure do miss them.


----------



## Maydog (Jan 3, 2022)

Hogwild80 said:


> I’m 2 hrs from Albany


If your interested I have a place to try near Leary Ga


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jan 3, 2022)

Maydog said:


> If your interested I have a place to try near Leary Ga


You can give me a call or text me 770-231-0222,I appreciate it


----------

